# Feeding Minis 101



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I thought this might be a helpful topic that all new mini goat owners could check out if they're unsure.

I've been reading a couple of goat books and the instructions for feeding are usually for full size meat or dairy goats, which is a bit aggravating because I don't want to try to experiment on my goats to try to find out what type and how much feed to give them. So here are some questions that I'm hoping you experts can answer for us newbies.

*What kind/brand of feed should you give mini meat or dairy goats? Any brands to avoid? Medicated or unmedicated?*
(Don't know about everyone else but at our Tractor Supply there are only a few brands available: Purina Noble Goat, Purina Goat Chow and Dumor Sweet Goat Feed)

*How much do you feed them and how often? (Different breeds, genders, ages and stages, etc.)*

*How much of what kinds of hay?*

*What kinds of treats are acceptable? What will affect milk production/taste? what treats should we avoid?*

*Any supplements that are recommended?*


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We have Nigerians and I feed as follows...

Blue Seal Caprine Challenger (our TSC carries it)
black oil seeds mixed in 
alfalfa pellets mixed in

dry- 1/4 c
lactating- a large stoneyfield yogurt container full 2 x a day
preggo about 1-2 c 2x

I use about 2 flakes of hay in the am and 1 in the pm in the winter when it is cold. If not 1 flake (or if browse available)

My girls don't get treats except apples- every once in a while cut into pieces

Everyone has there own schedule and opinion so take only what works for you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We are working on information for each of the separate categories of breeds of goats and for minis. 

but really its fairly similar to what you read for dairy goats just cut back half or 1/3 and you have the amounts right.

Grain - out of the options you have Dumor is good :thumb: the amount really varies by what you are feeding. I fee 1-2 cups to a growing kid twice a day, 2-4 cups to a lactating goat. and 1-2 cups for a pregnant doe. Bucks get grain depending on their hay. If they are getting alfalfa hay they get grain, if it is grass then they get little grain (this is to keep the calcium phosphorous ratio 2:1 )

Supplements? um I dont really give anything but loose minerals meant for goats

treats: horse treats  Mine like anything really.

Unless you feed garlic or onions the effect on the milk is so minimal


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am wondering when the grain requirements for a pregnant doe begin...I was thinking they didn't need it until after a certain day. For example, my doe that I am pretty sure is bred is on almost day 80. Please let me know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

day 60-120 is the ideal time for feeding grain.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering, since you said growing kids, bucks, and pregnant and lactating does, do you feed grain to whethers and non-pregnant/lactating does?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do -- but thats up to the individual = see some juniors are still growing and need that grain while other juniors are large and will get fat on grain. same goes for wethers.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my goats like fruit, apples , pears, tangerines, oranges, anything


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

We really dont have much choice here when it comes to feed. I seriously walk into the feed store and ask for Goat Chow. Which is almost identicle to Tank Topper.(they will sometimes get this if store is out of Goat Chow)
They each get 1.5-2 cups twice daily with hay. 
The same goes for our other animals as well. You need sheep food, you ask for sheep food, you need pig food you ask for pig food. They only carry one type of food for each animal, plus grain.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Honestly, I have just as many minis as I have standard and TMG. These are a meat based and I feed them the same as I do everyone else. I have a mix made and they all get two scoops a day. I have posted my mix here before if you want it again let me know.


----------

